
Alternatives to Firefox on Manjaro Linux - jhabdas
https://habd.as/post/firefox-alternatives-manjaro-linux/
======
ktpsns
This happens when Software is forked and rebranded: People obviously don't
understand any more the same origin. Both For browser and IceCat _are_
Firefox, just with another name. They suffer from the same security problems.
The switch is pointless.

